
Cubr – A Rubik’s Cube Solver Written in Python and using Webcam Input (2013) - Halienja
http://www.cbarker.net/projects/cubr
======
loeber
> Cubr is a project I completed in three weeks at the end of my introductory
> computer science class at CMU

This guy wrote a 7,900 line Python tool for his _intro CS class_. Call me
impressed.

~~~
ganashaw
There's a showoff at the end of every semester for the students in the class
to show off their final projects. It's amazing to see people who, before
coming to CMU, had never programmer in their life, program things like A.I.
assistants, fully-featured games, and incredible vision-based tools. Probably
one of the most (in)famous CS course at CMU depending on who you ask.

------
mynewtb
> I gathered a fairly large set of data on the HSV and RGB values of each
> colored sticker in different lighting situations.

Wouldn't LAB have been a much better and easier choice?

------
anaccountwow
While reading through this I was thinking: this sounds like a 112 term project
where a guy went ham, read back at the beginning and it was

------
jayemar
Can someome explain why him understanding Hidden Markov Models would've helped
with the color identification process?

------
kenrick95
Looks like a post from 2013, it should have "(2013)" appended to its HN
submission title.

